# Help needed with regard to Edge Zero trem setup



## Santuzzo (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have tow Ibanez 7-string guitars (RG1527BK-Z and RGD2127Z) that are equipped with the Edge Zero tremolo system.

I did read the manual about setting up the Edge zero, but it only confuses me.

With the Edge Pro it is very simple and easy to set the tremolo unit to be parallel to the surface of the guitar.
I suppose with the way the Edge Zero is constructed, it is not supposed to be parallel to the surface of the guitar body, but i should be leaning a bit forward, is that correct?
But in my case, on one of my two Edge Zero equipped guitars it looks like it's leaning forward too much.
How do I tighten the trem-spring? Is that what the big thumb-wheel is for that moves the lever on the scale showing a plus and a minus on each side?

If anybody could help me out with this, I'd appreciate it very much!

Thanks,
Lars


----------



## BabUShka (Feb 27, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Hi,
> Is that what the big thumb-wheel is for that moves the lever on the scale showing a plus and a minus on each side?
> 
> Lars



YEs! You're correct. Very simple to set up imo. Same rule, trem bridge in parallell with the body


----------



## Rook (Feb 27, 2011)

The bridge should still be parallel with the body, it's only the Edge and Lo-Pro that aren't.

You tighten the springs using the thumb wheel in the + direction.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 27, 2011)

BabUShka said:


> YEs! You're correct. Very simple to set up imo. Same rule, trem bridge in parallell with the body





Fun111 said:


> The bridge should still be parallel with the body, it's only the Edge and Lo-Pro that aren't.
> 
> You tighten the springs using the thumb wheel in the + direction.



Thank you very much !

As it seems, I was doing the right thing then, and the Edge Zero seems less complicated in its set-up as I initially thought.

But are you guys sure it should be 100% parallel to the guitar body? To me it looks liek it should be angled a bit forward.
I will check if I can find some pics on the Ibanez website or elsewhere.


----------



## Rook (Feb 27, 2011)

It should be totally flat to the body.

I found it unnerving too, but if you look at the knife edge, parallel is yes.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 27, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> It should be totally flat to the body.
> 
> I found it unnerving too, but if you look at the knife edge, parallel is yes.



OK, thanks !

Do you use your Edge Zero with the Zero Point system installed or without it?


----------



## Bones43x (Feb 28, 2011)

I've tried mine with and without the ZPS. Both options have their advantage, and it really depends what you're after. 

With it in, the trem is MUCH stiffer, but your bends are easier and double stops stay in tune. With it removed, the trem is easier to use and it will flutter. 

You could take it out of one guitar, since you have two. It's very easy to remove and reinstall. I had my ZPS in my RG2550Z for a long time before I tried taking it out. I've since bought an Edge Pro equipped guitar so I went ahead put the ZPS back in my RG2550Z.

EDIT:
The one thing I really like about the Edge Zero is the thumb wheel. Trem adjustment is so much easier.

You don't have to...
A) remove the rear cavity cover.
B) turn 2 screws a quarter or eighth-turn synchronously.
C) worry about stripping the body or the heads of the screws.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2011)

Bones43x said:


> I've tried mine with and without the ZPS. Both options have their advantage, and it really depends what you're after.
> 
> With it in, the trem is MUCH stiffer, but your bends are easier and double stops stay in tune. With it removed, the trem is easier to use and it will flutter.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Yes, I agree, the thumbwheel is great and makes adjusting much easier!


----------



## Rook (Mar 1, 2011)

Bones about summed it up.

I personally like a lighter touch, and bend in a way that adjusts for the out-of-tune-ness of having a full floating bridge (I bend both strings in a double stop because I've always played with floyd guitars) so I prefer it without. 

Try both, it's dead easy to change between the two.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys !

I think I got it now, I tried to set up both my ZR trems, but they are not 100% parallel to the guitar body. 
I found a pdf manual on the Ibanez website that explained how the trem must be balanced with the ZR-system, and I followed those instructions, now the trems are closer to being parallel than they were before but still not 100% parallel, also with one of them I had to turn the thumbwheel in the 'plus' direction (adding spring tension) quite a bit, so now the pointer is about 3/4 on the 'plus'-side. Is that ok?

Thanks,
Lars


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 6, 2011)

To make the trem parralel with the body will just take a few back and fourth adjustments of the spring and string tension. A little patience and its pretty easy


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 6, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> To make the trem parralel with the body will just take a few back and fourth adjustments of the spring and string tension. A little patience and its pretty easy



Thanks !

Yes, I know what you mean, and that is what I did, but once the trem was parallel, it was not balanced right with the ZRS system anymore, so I had to release a bit of the spring tension again, to have the ZPS and the trem in balance again and at that point the trem was not 100% parallel anymore.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 6, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Yes, I know what you mean, and that is what I did, but once the trem was parallel, it was not balanced right with the ZRS system anymore, so I had to release a bit of the spring tension again, to have the ZPS and the trem in balance again and at that point the trem was not 100% parallel anymore.



Im kinda lost by your post...do you have a zr tremelo? Because ^ says zrs and zps.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 7, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Im kinda lost by your post...do you have a zr tremelo? Because ^ says zrs and zps.



No, I have the Edge Zero. ZSP is the zero point system.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 7, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> No, I have the Edge Zero. ZSP is the zero point system.



Ok, gotcha. So is your guitar in tune and the trem slightly cocked back or forward?


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 7, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Ok, gotcha. So is your guitar in tune and the trem slightly cocked back or forward?



Yes, the guitar is in tune, the ZPS is in balance (set up like it should be according to the manual), but the trem is not 100% parallel, just leaning a bit forward. I guess it's ok this way?


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 7, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Yes, the guitar is in tune, the ZPS is in balance (set up like it should be according to the manual), but the trem is not 100% parallel, just leaning a bit forward. I guess it's ok this way?



Honestly dude im not familiar with the zps system, so i may not be the guy to get advice from, but with a floating tremelo, if its facing slightly forward, you would want to loosen the strings a little while slightly tightening the springs until you find the perfect balance point


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 7, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Honestly dude im not familiar with the zps system, so i may not be the guy to get advice from, but with a floating tremelo, if its facing slightly forward, you would want to loosen the strings a little while slightly tightening the springs until you find the perfect balance point



Thanks !

Yes, I know how this works with a conventional floating trem, I have a few guitars that have the Edge Pro, and it's very easy to set up, but with the ZPS it's different I guess. When I set the trem to be perfectly parallel, then the ZPS is not balanced correctly, but when I balance the ZPS correctly, the trem is not 100% parallel anymore.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 7, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Yes, I know how this works with a conventional floating trem, I have a few guitars that have the Edge Pro, and it's very easy to set up, but with the ZPS it's different I guess. When I set the trem to be perfectly parallel, then the ZPS is not balanced correctly, but when I balance the ZPS correctly, the trem is not 100% parallel anymore.



Lol sorry dude. I just googled edge zps. Is this what you've got? Looks alot like the zr


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 7, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Lol sorry dude. I just googled edge zps. Is this what you've got? Looks alot like the zr



Yes, that's it!

It is possible to take out the ZPS and have it as a normal floating trem, then it would gbe easy to get the trem to be parallel, but I do like the ZPS.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 7, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Yes, that's it!
> 
> It is possible to take out the ZPS and have it as a normal floating trem, then it would gbe easy to get the trem to be parallel, but I do like the ZPS.



Honestly dude, the zps should be much easier to set up than your edge pro. I've got the same system on my zr equipped guitars. The dial acts like the spring claw in a normal guitar. If the tremelo is paralel with the guitar while the strings are in tune, that's all you have to worry about. There is no proper location for the dial to be set, its all variant in string gauge and tuning.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 7, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Honestly dude, the zps should be much easier to set up than your edge pro. I've got the same system on my zr equipped guitars. The dial acts like the spring claw in a normal guitar. If the tremelo is paralel with the guitar while the strings are in tune, that's all you have to worry about. There is no proper location for the dial to be set, its all variant in string gauge and tuning.



Yes, but the metal bar of the ZPS needs to be against the hooks on the outer side AND against the trem block end. Only then the ZPS is in balance. This is explained in the Ibanez manual. So, I did that, but as a result the trem is not 100% parallel anymore, it seems it's not possible to have it 100% parallel with the ZPS set-up correctly.

But thanks for your help anyway!


----------



## L3THAL FORC3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> Yes, but the metal bar of the ZPS needs to be against the hooks on the outer side AND against the trem block end. Only then the ZPS is in balance. This is explained in the Ibanez manual. So, I did that, but as a result the trem is not 100% parallel anymore, it seems it's not possible to have it 100% parallel with the ZPS set-up correctly.
> 
> But thanks for your help anyway!




*you are correct mate*. I understand you perfectly. it needs to be tilted slightly forward for the zps to be setup correctly. it is a design fault by Ibanez and can only be corrected by routing or filing out the zps bar cradle to get a parallel trem with a perfect zps set up. if it holds tune and returns to correct tuning after dive bombing or pull ups then I wouldn't worry. I have 2 x ibanez guitars with the same trem and zps . one setup with the parallel trem method and one with the correct zps method. both stay in tune but personal preference would be too set the trem parallel as the zps bar can be removed anyway. hope this helps. there is a tutorial online on how to modify the zps so it all lines up perfect but do so at your own risk as any mistake will cause the zps to be useless.


----------

